
Redesign of Tux mascot - systemfreund
https://www.behance.net/gallery/14661255/linux-visual-identity-redesign
======
detaro
Linus' idea of Tux: _So when you think "penguin", you should be imagining a
slighly overweight penguin, sitting down after having gorged itself, and
having just burped. It's sitting there with a beatific smile - the world is a
good place to be when you have just eaten a few gallons of raw fish and you
can feel another "burp" coming. _

Totally _not_ the vibe I'm getting from this...

(quote from
[http://www.sjbaker.org/wiki/index.php?title=The_History_of_T...](http://www.sjbaker.org/wiki/index.php?title=The_History_of_Tux_the_Linux_Penguin))

